# Cross compiling a port



## olivier (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi,

I would to generate a NanoBSD-arm image on my amd64 laptop.
There is no problem for cross-compile the FreeBSD world and kernel.
But now I would to add some ports on this image, but I don't know how to cross-compil an arm port from a amd64 FreeBSD.

Does someone have a hint ? (I found lot's of information about the cross-compilation of world and kernel, but nothing about the ports).

Thanks


----------

